

Why do the Chinese save so much? - eru
http://www.bakadesuyo.com/why-do-the-chinese-save-so-much

======
kesun421
Because before 1949, life was hell. After 1949, life was better, but still
struggle in poverty. Recent years has been the best for Chinese for a couple
centuries. People learn to live with what they have and always save money to
prepare for a rainy day.

Although, Chinese are willing to spend big bucks on education, especially for
their children.

~~~
hga
Related to the above, but not really covered in the submitted article, is the
4-2-1 problem. The old model of having your children take care of you when
you're elderly breaks down when 4 grandparents have 2 parents who have 1
child.

